# General > Pets Corner >  What are your pets getting for Christmas?

## Sarah

:Grin:  I am so excited already about Christmas, I love spoiling my animals. We always send something to our sponsor dogs too, and I enjoy picking things out for them too.

What do you plan to get your animals for Christmas, or do you not do Christmas for pets? I know some don't.

I don't have children, so I spend all on my furbabies instead! 

Only 45 days to go!  ::

----------


## changilass

Well it won't be one of the £1.99 meaty bones from Tesco, got one tonight and it was gone in less than 5 mins, and I do mean gone, not a trace of any bits anywhere.

Bliddy expensive treat that he won't be getting again.

----------


## lindsaymcc

We will have our puppy by christmas, but havent really thought about it. Because he is our first, and its so close to christmas, everything is brand new already, so maybe a few little treats and a new toy!

----------


## dragonfly

eeek!  I'm a huge animal lover but draw the line at buying them christmas presents - they get fed bits of xmas dinner so thats enough for them lol

----------


## donnick

dogs are getting new flashing lights for there collars for their night walks ,the cat will get a new toy ,horses will get a loaf of bread each and a neep . they will love it oh and dogs will get a squeaky toy too

----------


## Commore

We have a few dogs, as most of you already know and of all ages, so depending on the dog itself,
we don't in general give our dogs meat unless it is freshly cooked by me, but at Christmas they all have a meal of meat,
treats are those jumbones and Jed (the springer spaniel, usually gets a new ball) a day out, usually at the beach and then onto the forest.

We never leave them out, and as someone earlier said that they have no children and that their pets are their children,
actually when I come to think of it, all of our animals get treats and more especially at Christmas,
one thing I won't be buying this year are those hard fruity treats for horses
as Jocky (one of the clydesdales) spat it back at me last year! cheeky thing.

At bed time, no doubt they will have their fair share of chocolate drops. :Wink:

----------


## bullielove

We love christmas too and the dogs get spoilt rotten.. Our christmas present this year though i dont think the dogs will like it so much to begin with.. its a little 'baby brother' to join the pack.. a french bulldog, he is 5 weeks old today and we wll be getting him late dec (all being well)   he is soooo small 

Apart from that the dogs get lots of presents wrapped under the tree.  they love opening their presents.  Ive not bought them yet but will start soon getting them (usually more kong toys) ropes etc. ::  lucky dogs

----------


## Dadie

Easy..Poppy dog will get some chicken (her restricted diet makes treats a no no)...and definately no sprouts!
Frodo will get another collar chosen by a small girl (probably something an adalt male cat wont want to be seen in and pink)
Hamsters will get new housing after the near death fight they had..and the emergency cage being dug out!
Fish...bloodworms.
Hubby will get pants or socks from the dog and hankies from the cat :: 
Kids the usual pile of bits and pieces....from that fat man in the red suit!

----------


## Sarah

My dogs will get a toy and a treat each. The cats are getting catnip and some new toys, no treats as one is slimming and its not fair  :: 

The rabbits are getting one of those water bowl with dispenser things, its heavier so they won't knock their water over.

Guinea pigs will have some hay rolls, they love those!

Hamsters, well I haven't decided yet, but they will be spoilt too!  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Benjy will be getting some squeaky toys.

The cats are more difficult as not really interested in toys apart from sponge balls.
I'll be getting them some nice wool blankets to lie on to keep them warm and snug for Winter but these will be an early Christmas present.

Oh Bullielove how exciting that you are getting a puppy!!! Looking forward to some photos. x

----------


## teenybash

Banjo, Melody and Coco the doggies will be getting pigs ears and assortment of chews with some soft toys to rip to shreds. Misty, Clover and Memphis the pussycats will have tasty treats and fluffy cushions to snuggle on. Miss Clifford the crow.....................Mmmmmmm? Suggestions welcome. :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

Mealworms for the crow??

----------


## froal

Most of our doggies got a new coats last year so this year toys i think...!! & a box to put them in..!! lol ::  
the ponies probably a neep/veg as they've got there wheels for next year so we're mobile...!!
Chucks n' ducks probably more scraps they had some fish the other day and loved it....!! :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

Nothing... they get treated well enough every day  :Smile:

----------


## Commore

> Nothing... they get treated well enough every day


Lol nice one!

----------


## Leanne

> Lol nice one!


Plus I have too many to buy them all presents  :Wink:  3 horses, 4 dogs, 2 cats and your pig  :Wink: 

Mind you she will be _our_ Christmas present...

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> Plus I have too many to buy them all presents  3 horses, 4 dogs, 2 cats and your pig 
> 
> Mind you she will be _our_ Christmas present...



HAd to laugh leanne wait for the trolls to jump on that comment.... Seems so many trolls about on here these days almost as bad as new rider.... Are they still charging on there??

----------


## Leanne

> HAd to laugh leanne wait for the trolls to jump on that comment.... Seems so many trolls about on here these days almost as bad as new rider.... Are they still charging on there??


I don't go on NR any more went dead after they started charging - Trot Online for me or Horse and Hound...

----------


## Liz

> Nothing... they get treated well enough every day


 
I treat mine well every day as well Leanne, as I'm sure we all do, but Benjy sooooooo loves getting pressies and gets so excited ripping the paper off! :: 
The cats on the other hand couldn't give a toss!lol

----------


## Commore

> Plus I have too many to buy them all presents  3 horses, 4 dogs, 2 cats and *your pig* 
> 
> Mind you she will be _our_ Christmas present...


And there was me thinking Matilda was your pig  :Smile: 
We have similar as you know, we have 2 horses, 14 dogs, 1 cat, 5 geese, 30 white doves and those are just the pets.

Me thinks, a day away from the croft will be a good as any present we could give our furry / feathery children.

----------

